# Food Sensitivity Testing - HELP!!!



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

I went to my doctor for recurring IBS symptoms... pain, bloating, burning stomach... you guys know the drill.Anyway, he recommended that I have food sensitivity testing (a blood test). The cost was over $1,000.00 dollars and so far insurance hasn't touched it. However, I am so sick of living this way I was ready to try anything.I went for my results yesterday and was told I CANNOT eat (for the next six weeks) the following foods PERIOD:Brewers YeastCottonseedMushroomWHEATCashewChili PepperDillPineappleCoffeeMilkRiceCabbageCauliflowerClamHoneydewSweet PotatoCola MintStrawberryCantaloupeCherryCrabMilletPumpkin.Along with not being able to eat these food for six weeks, I cannot eat the same food (anything) for more than one day in a row. In other words, I must rotate my foods every three days. If I drink apple juice this morning for breakfast I cannot drink it again for 3 days.I am baffled as to how to fit this into my life. The wheat thing is driving me crazy because I travel and entertain a lot. Has anyone else heard of this or am I dealing with a quacky situation??? Has anyone else had this done.Thanks


----------

